# Chicago (Western Suburbs) Screen Printer Needed



## stp24core (Oct 15, 2008)

I am looking for a screen printer in the western suburbs of Chicagoland (close to St. Charles, IL). We are starting to offer t-shirts that advertise our business on our website. We can even order the blanks as we have a wholesale account for those so it may be contract work.

Ideally I would like to email my design and get a quote. If the price falls within our budget I will order the shirts, drop them off to you, and then pick them up when completed. The first run would only be 25-50 shirts (men's and women's sizes) and would be a one color (possibly up to three color) design on the front and back.

If anyone can send me a recommendation of an experienced, dependable, and affordable screen printer who is easy to work with I would really appreciate it!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicago printing in Elgin


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I'm looking for the same thing, only in Naperville/Joliet area. Any luck on your end?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the name is Sportco? in Naperville


----------



## chhz1049 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

We're located in Delray Beach Florida but can competitively print and ship order throughout the country. For more info on contract printing please contact us at 561-279-7634. 


Thanks

Charles


----------



## cjlove7723 (Jun 18, 2011)

I just joined this forum because I was looking for the same thing! I'm in the Chicago area (the city-downtown chicago) and have spoken to about 8 silk-screeners and usually after I tell them I can purchase my own shirts wholesale I NEVER hear from them! I'ts frustrating so any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Inkspike (Dec 4, 2008)

Target Decorated Apparel in Naperville. Target Decorated Apparel


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Were I'm DE but would never have a problem with you supplying your own shirts .. At a certain point I'll pick up the shipping to get it to you.


----------

